# Horse Transport - Bedfordshire



## dray123 (7 June 2010)

Does anyone know of any horse transportation in bedfordshire?

Im trying to move my 2 horses to a better paddock a few miles down the road and am looking for someone to help.

Any ideas?


----------



## DuckToller (8 June 2010)

There's a self drive lorry based in Hertfordshire if that's not too far - it's called Driven by You and I think it comes up if you google it.


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 June 2010)

Alan Banks 07803 745381 or 01280 812813. Brilliant, professional transporter. Does loads of work in M.k and surrounding areas.


----------



## CeeBee (9 June 2010)

Where abouts in Bedfordshire are you and what size are your horses?


----------



## foraday (9 June 2010)

www.jmrt.co.uk Julie Magnus advertises in HH I think she's huntingdon

Also at a canter self drive as well

good luck


----------

